# elctrolosis



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

Any opinions on the life of a di-electric union, I have installed hundreds in new projects, no call backs within our 1-year guarantee period. Was currious with the repair side of the equation what if any problems you have found with them over a given length of time.

Pat


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

total crap they leak and are rusted up 9 times out of the 10 I find them. Not saying they are not needed but a better designed one is needed than the ones i see at supply houses or on water heaters.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In places with soft water they seem to last a long time. Lately I have been using stainless nipples or fittings to go between galvanized and brass/copper.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> In places with soft water they seem to last a long time. Lately I have been using stainless nipples or fittings to go between galvanized and brass/copper.


 316 stainless? or 304?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been going against the grain of my area and actually using them. I have found a couple of heaters with rotted factory galv nipples where copper FIPS adapters are tied into them, and started using dialectric unions to step above my competition. No good?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I have been going against the grain of my area and actually using them. I have found a couple of heaters with rotted factory galv nipples where copper FIPS adapters are tied into them, and started using dialectric unions to step above my competition. No good?



Most all water heaters are supplied with dialectric nipples now, I know the bradfords are. No problem with copper female adapter right to the nipple.

I won't use dialectric unions, in my experience I have seen the rubber washer contract and expand causing leaks. Just another example of what heat and treated water will do to rubber parts.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

They suck in every way.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't use them. I go from steel tank to galvanized "dielectric nipple"(not truly dielectric) to brass to copper. Copper right onto galvo is against code in Florida and for good reason. The metals are just to dissimilar on the galvanic scale. Brass spans the gap a little and keeps the steel from being sacrificed so quickly.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had my suspitions, about twenty years ago I was doing a remodel at Pomona College, we tied onto a 2 1/2" Gal pipe with copper, the plan specificaly called out for a 6" brass nipple and a 250# brass union.

I asked the engineer about it and he said this was the best method to avoid electrolyses, and he was not a fan of the di-unions, he said they failed over time.

Not my place to argue just install.

I have also used di-electric couplings and have often wondered how they held up as well.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> They suck in very way.


 
" or also in every way", I agree. Hard copper tied into a brass nipple.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not the best way, but as long as you don't have copper touching steel it would pass here.



para1 said:


> " or also in every way", I agree. Hard copper tied into a brass nipple.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Guys who put D.E unions on recirc pumps...great money maker.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> That's not the best way, but as long as you don't have copper touching steel it would pass here.


 
Brass unions / nipples is as good as I need to get. I have never seen anything spec'd for SS.

I have pulled 30 year old nipples off steel and it was in excellent shape.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use whatever s.s nipples are in the conex behind the shop, or is in the free stores at the power plants. I think most are 316. Stainless is cheaper than brass right now, so it's actually cheaper to stock a nipple tray in stainless. Then I don't worry about tying into galvanised.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tankless said:


> Brass unions / nipples is as good as I need to get. I have never seen anything spec'd for SS.
> 
> I have pulled 30 year old nipples off steel and it was in excellent shape.



I put my tongue on a frozen railing once and got it stuck.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I put my tongue on a frozen railing once and got it stuck.


Watch it kid, you'll shoot your eye out


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I put my tongue on a frozen railing once and got it stuck.


 Maybe it was just a fluke try it again next winter:laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

When I used them in Iowa I had a problem with the things getting clogged.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I put my tongue on a frozen railing once and got it stuck.


Try it on the flag pole this year Ralphie......:laughing:


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree go with brass


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the die unions always leak, there junk, use threaded adapters


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have never had any troubles using them. Never had leaks never seen them clog up. I installed a 200 Gallon storage tank about 20 years ago, used 2" dielectric unions. Had to replace the tank last year (forklift went through the wall stabbing the tank) Unions came apart nice and clean no evidence that they ever leaked and where not clogged shut.

Now ¾" dielectric unions, I have noticed the ones where the installer melted the shoulder ring installing them leaked or rusted up. But I seen good clean installs no leaks no clogging. I also think that some manufactures of the dielectric unions are complete junk, which is probably where all this hate for them is coming about.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anybody ever install dielectrics and put plumber's grease on the threads? That helps if you ever go back and want to break the unions. Actually plumber's grease is great for darn near every metal thread.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

These union will not rust or leak like the flexes or galavanized ones will.
http://www.watts.com/pdf/ES-3003.pdf 

Although the cost is 3-5 times more than the galavaized unions in our opinion they are well worth it.

We started using these about 10 years ago and was having to order them from Hodes. We now have one supply house in town stocking them and since they have, more plumbing firms have been using them instead of flexes.

Another reason we are one of the highest plumbing firms in town. Using quality material demands a higher price.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Does anybody ever install dielectrics and put plumber's grease on the threads? That helps if you ever go back and want to break the unions. Actually plumber's grease is great for darn near every metal thread.


 I assume you dont mean watertight connections though--the grease washes out--sorry if I was over assuming


----------

